# 2007 Outbacks



## yukonmatt (Jun 9, 2005)

Does anyone know what changes where made to the 2007 Outbacks campared to the 2006 models? My local dealer does not have any in yet, and Keystone's web site only has the specs...no pics or floor plans.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

yukonmatt,

Usually the changes are pretty limited. Fabric selections and exterior graphics. And even those seem to change throughout the year as it suits Keystone's fancy.
Not really like model years for cars.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## yukonmatt (Jun 9, 2005)

Is that a guess or have you actually seen the 2007 models?


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

I believe that anything produced from June on is stamped as a 2007 model but is really a 2006 design. Any design changes (whatever they may be) come later in the Fall and are usually available around the end of the year.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

My TT was produced in March and is an 06'. It has the Havana interior and from all the research I have done it does not look like there are any changes whatsoever for 07'.


----------



## Mr. C (May 19, 2006)

I just took delivery last week on a new 2007 model 21RS. The only difference is that the title says 2007. Dealer says new changes are made on units produced after November.

Onward and upward


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

yukonmatt said:


> Is that a guess or have you actually seen the 2007 models?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a guess yukonmatt.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I have been in about five different models of 2007 OBs and there appeared to be no changes from the 2006 so far. I think I read a post on here somewhere that the vanity lights are no longer in certain models of the 2007s.


----------



## yukonmatt (Jun 9, 2005)

Ok, I see how it works now. Thanks everyone!

-Matt


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Travelers said:


> I believe that anything produced from June on is stamped as a 2007 model but is really a 2006 design. Any design changes (whatever they may be) come later in the Fall and are usually available around the end of the year.
> [snapback]119523[/snapback]​


Naw, that's not right. I took delivery of my 2006 in mid-July 2005, and it definitely had the 2006 changes.


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

We are picking up our '07 26RLS this weekend and I do know one of the new changes is a 80 gallon grey water tank which is an increase from the 40 gallon that I believe was on the '06 models. This is the very reason I am waiting to get an '07 model. No more two days worth of showers and a full tank.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I want an 80 gallon grey water tank!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

sarg2505 said:


> I do know one of the new changes is a 80 gallon grey water tank


An 80 gallon gray water tank? On a 26RLS? WOW! I sure hope they up the GVWR to accomodate that!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW 80 gallon grey tank that's what I need with 4 girls in the TT

Don


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I want an 80 gallon grey water tank!!!!


Dawn, 
Don't you have 2 40 gallon grey water tanks in your 28KRS?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> I want an 80 gallon grey water tank!!!!


Dawn, 
Don't you have 2 40 gallon grey water tanks in your 28KRS?
[/quote]
Noble, no...I have two 20 gallon grey tanks, one for the galley and one for the sink/shower in the bathroom







what do you have??


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I want an 80 gallon grey water tank!!!!


Dawn, 
Don't you have 2 40 gallon grey water tanks in your 28KRS?
[/quote]
Noble, no...I have two 20 gallon grey tanks, one for the galley and one for the sink/shower in the bathroom







what do you have??
[/quote]
Well, theres ONE difference between the 2006 and 2007 28KRS, I have 2x 40 gallon grey water tanks, and a 50 gallon fresh water tank


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> I want an 80 gallon grey water tank!!!!


Dawn, 
Don't you have 2 40 gallon grey water tanks in your 28KRS?
[/quote]
Noble, no...I have two 20 gallon grey tanks, one for the galley and one for the sink/shower in the bathroom







what do you have??
[/quote]
Well, theres ONE difference between the 2006 and 2007 28KRS, I have 2x 40 gallon grey water tanks, and a 50 gallon fresh water tank








[/quote]
The specs for the 2006 and 2007 28krs are the same...50 fresh, 40 waste/black and 40 grey...that's what I have.

Specs for 2007 models...are you positive Noble???

http://keystone-outback.com/index.html?pag...s&year=2007


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

I've recently looked at late '06 and '07 21RS models, including the brochures. I don't see any differences other than fabric choices. The dealer also noted that running changes are made by the factory routinely during any given model year.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I want an 80 gallon grey water tank!!!!


Dawn, 
Don't you have 2 40 gallon grey water tanks in your 28KRS?
[/quote]
Noble, no...I have two 20 gallon grey tanks, one for the galley and one for the sink/shower in the bathroom







what do you have??
[/quote]
Well, theres ONE difference between the 2006 and 2007 28KRS, I have 2x 40 gallon grey water tanks, and a 50 gallon fresh water tank








[/quote]
The specs for the 2006 and 2007 28krs are the same...50 fresh, 40 waste/black and 40 grey...that's what I have.

Specs for 2007 models...are you positive Noble???

http://keystone-outback.com/index.html?pag...s&year=2007
[/quote]
ok you are right, 40 grey, 40 blaqck and 50 fresh. I thought it was 80 grey due to the 2 grey tank handles...what do you want? its only 6:30am here right now lol shy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> I want an 80 gallon grey water tank!!!!


Dawn, 
Don't you have 2 40 gallon grey water tanks in your 28KRS?
[/quote]
Noble, no...I have two 20 gallon grey tanks, one for the galley and one for the sink/shower in the bathroom







what do you have??
[/quote]
Well, theres ONE difference between the 2006 and 2007 28KRS, I have 2x 40 gallon grey water tanks, and a 50 gallon fresh water tank









[/quote]
The specs for the 2006 and 2007 28krs are the same...50 fresh, 40 waste/black and 40 grey...that's what I have.

Specs for 2007 models...are you positive Noble???

http://keystone-outback.com/index.html?pag...s&year=2007
[/quote]
ok you are right, 40 grey, 40 blaqck and 50 fresh. I thought it was 80 grey due to the 2 grey tank handles...what do you want? its only 6:30am here right now lol shy















[/quote]
I knew you'd eventually see it my way







ok, so it's 3:30am here and I haven't been to sleep yet







LOL nighty nite!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I want an 80 gallon grey water tank!!!!


Dawn, 
Don't you have 2 40 gallon grey water tanks in your 28KRS?
[/quote]
Noble, no...I have two 20 gallon grey tanks, one for the galley and one for the sink/shower in the bathroom







what do you have??
[/quote]
Well, theres ONE difference between the 2006 and 2007 28KRS, I have 2x 40 gallon grey water tanks, and a 50 gallon fresh water tank








[/quote]
The specs for the 2006 and 2007 28krs are the same...50 fresh, 40 waste/black and 40 grey...that's what I have.

Specs for 2007 models...are you positive Noble???

http://keystone-outback.com/index.html?pag...s&year=2007
[/quote]
ok you are right, 40 grey, 40 blaqck and 50 fresh. I thought it was 80 grey due to the 2 grey tank handles...what do you want? its only 6:30am here right now lol shy















[/quote]
I knew you'd eventually see it my way







ok, so it's 3:30am here and I haven't been to sleep yet







LOL nighty nite!
[/quote]
LOL yes dear lmao
g nite (I'm headed to work catch ya later)


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for posting the correction. I couldn't imagine fitting the 80 gallon gray tank. They'd have to take out the refridgerator or something.


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

According to the 2007 specs, the 26 RLS, 26RKS and all the fifth wheels now have the 80 gray, 40 waste, 50 fresh water tanks.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

sarg2505 said:


> According to the 2007 specs, the 26 RLS, 26RKS and all the fifth wheels now have the 80 gray, 40 waste, 50 fresh water tanks.


and the 30RLS, 31RQS


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

My 2005 30 RLS also has the 80 gallon gray water tank.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> My 2005 30 RLS also has the 80 gallon gray water tank.


lucky


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

We just traded our 28RSS 2005 for a 2007 31RQS. One of the reasons was the 80 gallon grey water tank 
( two 40 tanks) and the larger fresh and black tanks. I read on another thread that one change from a 2006 to a 2007 was that there are no longer drawers under the queen bed and that the pantry has been turned around.

anne


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

do you have to switch to drain into one grey tank from the other or do they both fill up as the same time?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

bmxmom said:


> I read on another thread that one change from a 2006 to a 2007 was that there are no longer drawers under the queen bed and that the pantry has been turned around.
> 
> anne


Anne, what did they do with that space from the drawers? We've found them very useful and much better than having to lift the bed up.

Jim, the two tanks are isolated. Shower and bathroom sink drain into one and the kitchen sink into the other.


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi,

I honestly do not know what keystone was thinking when they took out the drawers (I did not know that they existed until I read it on a different thread). The bed lifts up, but it is heavy and it does not have any of those (I can not think of the name of them) cylinders to help lift it.

anne


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

I have the 2006 26 RLS - and we also have the 2 - 40 gallon grey tanks. That was one of the deciding factors when we purchased ours.


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

HootBob said:


> WOW 80 gallon grey tank that's what I need with 4 girls in the TT
> 
> Don


I'm laughin pretty hard right now..ha ha..I am fairly sure Al would agree with you on that one!









Jewels


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I want an 80 gallon grey water tank!!!!


ME, TOO!!!















Darlene action


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

I picked put my 2007 Sydney 30RLS Saturday, the only thing that I can see that is different is, the fabric, the LP tanks are in a compartment on the side, it has a satellite connection that comes into the entertainment unit but does not go back to the bedroom that is an extra charge and cable connection, two fourty gallon gray tanks. I already see a project ahead the bed has storage under it but it takes two to put items under it, there is nothing to hold the bed up while you are putting items under it. Getting ready to try it out this weekend.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> I read on another thread that one change from a 2006 to a 2007 was that there are no longer drawers under the queen bed and that the pantry has been turned around.
> 
> anne


Anne, what did they do with that space from the drawers? We've found them very useful and much better than having to lift the bed up.

Jim, the two tanks are isolated. Shower and bathroom sink drain into one and the kitchen sink into the other.
[/quote]

That seems kind of odd. I can't imagine filling a 40 gallon tank from the kitchen sink. Where you need capacity is with the shower. I think one of my first mods would be a transfer pump!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I read on another thread that one change from a 2006 to a 2007 was that there are no longer drawers under the queen bed and that the pantry has been turned around.
> 
> anne


Anne, what did they do with that space from the drawers? We've found them very useful and much better than having to lift the bed up.

Jim, the two tanks are isolated. Shower and bathroom sink drain into one and the kitchen sink into the other.
[/quote]

That seems kind of odd. I can't imagine filling a 40 gallon tank from the kitchen sink. Where you need capacity is with the shower. I think one of my first mods would be a transfer pump!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Right! We simply don't do that many dishes.


----------

